
Show HN: Display images in the terminal - ini
https://github.com/ichinaski/pxl
======
solarkennedy
I have a comparison of these tools going here:
[http://www.xkyle.com/a-comparison-of-image-to-ascii-
conversi...](http://www.xkyle.com/a-comparison-of-image-to-ascii-conversion-
tools/)

I can add this to the list, but it looks like it does not take advantage of
the half-block trick to double the effective vertical resolution. (like other
tools like img2xterm)

~~~
tacone
If you need monochromatic images (ie for logos or charts) a pretty cool trick
is using braille. With a little bit of hacking, the xkcd example of this repo
[https://github.com/asciimoo/drawille/](https://github.com/asciimoo/drawille/)
works pretty well :)

I'll be using this for my email signature.

